# WR Holder Name Challenge



## cubernya (Nov 13, 2011)

There are 33 world records (24 holders) for the WCA. However, I doubt that many people know every person's name without looking it up. On my first attempt after typing this up, I only got 10 people (it was trial thing, it doesn't show up). After releasing it publicly, I got 32/33 and then 33/33. I want to see how many people can do this good.

http://www.sporcle.com/games/theZcuber/wca-record-holders

You have 4 minutes. Good luck.

(Before anyone says anything about this already being made on the same site, I redid it with up-to-date records, and plan to keep it like that)

Stats:
http://www.sporcle.com/games/theZcuber/wca-record-holders/results


----------



## JasonK (Nov 13, 2011)

Why do you only need first name OR surname? Surely you should need both if it's meant to be a cubing knowledge test?

EDIT: Also, you only need one of Jimmy Coll/Istvan Kocza to fill in them both. Same deal with Erik/Rowe/Vincent

EDIT2: Typing "Michal" gives you Michal Halczuk and Michal Pleskowicz


----------



## asportking (Nov 13, 2011)

WTF2L? said:


> Why do you only need first name OR surname? Surely you should need both if it's meant to be a cubing knowledge test?
> 
> Also, you only need one of Jimmy Coll/Istvan Kocza to fill in them both.


People might know both, but they might not know how to spell "Pleskowicz" or "Akkersdijk."


----------



## cubernya (Nov 13, 2011)

Should I change it? Spelling on some is a little weird.

Also going to split up the 2x2 single and FM so that you have to know both


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 13, 2011)

I got 33/33.  I like stats...


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 13, 2011)

32/33 first try, I didn't know OH single


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 13, 2011)

31/33

Missed out on clock and OH single.


----------



## Florian (Nov 13, 2011)

I got 19 out of 33
I didn't got Square-1 both
Multi Blind
Pyraminx average
Clock both
OH single
Mastermagic both
Feet both


----------



## JyH (Nov 13, 2011)

27/36


----------



## cubernya (Nov 13, 2011)

I felt like being nice and gave you an extra minute.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 13, 2011)

sporcle <3

33/33 first time, although it took me a while to spell "Istvan" correctly.


----------



## whauk (Nov 13, 2011)

i spent 1 minute to think about odders real name^^


----------



## cubernya (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking of adding in Odder as something that would show up as a correct answer. I figured that it was like faz, and that it shouldn't be done because it's not his name.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 13, 2011)

58 seconds first try. I kept typing "Danial" and "Vinvent" for some reason.


----------



## Forte (Nov 13, 2011)

i didn't get piotr tomzcyk ):


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 13, 2011)

Forte said:


> i didn't get piotr tomzcyk ):


 
Ya I only remembered that he was polish and it was a common name so I tried Adam then Tomasz then got it on Piotr.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 13, 2011)

I only got all of them with the help of Bill...


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 13, 2011)

55 seconds. The only one that was difficult to remember was Yuhui Xu.


----------



## Julian (Nov 13, 2011)

33/36, missed Piotr and Yuxuan.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 13, 2011)

33/36 Yes!

Forgot Pyraminx average, multi bld, and clock single.


----------



## CUBEobsessor (Nov 13, 2011)

35/36, kept thinking Daniel held the Clock average because he won Worlds.


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 13, 2011)

Here's a harder challenge:
http://www.sporcle.com/games/eliu01/3x3singles
I updated it for the first time in a while. I know that it's not a great quiz, since the rankings change rather often, but I still liked the idea. Oh, and because of that, the statistics of who's been guessed right how often are not accurate (except for the people who have stayed in the top 100 since I created this quiz).
I used to be able to get all 100 when I first made it, but now there are more random people I don't know.

On topic: I did get 36/36 on the WR quiz in question.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 13, 2011)

34/36.. I forgot who holds the Magic WRs, and I only remember Ernie because.. Well, he's Ernie.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 13, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> Here's a harder challenge:
> http://www.sporcle.com/games/eliu01/3x3singles
> I updated it for the first time in a while. I know that it's not a great quiz, since the rankings change rather often, but I still liked the idea. Oh, and because of that, the statistics of who's been guessed right how often are not accurate (except for the people who have stayed in the top 100 since I created this quiz).
> I used to be able to get all 100 when I first made it, but now there are more random people I don't know.


 
25/100 >_>
I gave up after 4 minutes though.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 13, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> Here's a harder challenge:
> http://www.sporcle.com/games/eliu01/3x3singles
> I updated it for the first time in a while. I know that it's not a great quiz, since the rankings change rather often, but I still liked the idea. Oh, and because of that, the statistics of who's been guessed right how often are not accurate (except for the people who have stayed in the top 100 since I created this quiz).
> I used to be able to get all 100 when I first made it, but now there are more random people I don't know.


63/100. Too many hard-to-spell names.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 13, 2011)

24/36 tought it would be worst..


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 13, 2011)

20/100 

The fact that it's last names only makes it impossible


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 13, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> 20/100
> 
> The fact that it's last names only makes it impossible


 
This.


----------



## Carrot (Nov 13, 2011)

33/36

I forgot:
Clock single
Multi BLD
pyra avg fp)


----------



## cubernya (Nov 13, 2011)

Odder said:


> I forgot:
> pyra avg fp)


 
Y U NO REMEMBER YOUR WR????


----------



## JasonK (Nov 13, 2011)

Odder said:


> pyra avg fp)


lol'd


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 13, 2011)

Odder said:


> I forgot:
> pyra avg fp)


 
Epic fail of the year award?


----------



## rubiksarlen (Nov 13, 2011)

#1/36, ok for me, but the insane thing is that a few fays ago I read the "Odd WCA Stats" thread and Stefan stated the the most popular name was "WANG", and so because I knew the Magic single was a chinese but i forgot the name, I typed it in and got it correct! I missed Jimmy coll, ernie, piotr and javier.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Nov 13, 2011)

sorry 31/36


----------



## CubeLTD (Nov 13, 2011)

25/36

Was disappointing that I couldn't get Sq-1 single/avg, magic single/average, and pyraminx single. Everything else I had no clue.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 13, 2011)

55/100 on the hard test..
I just typed in as many fast people's names as I know. I couldn't spell Nipat's name properly though.


----------



## irontwig (Nov 13, 2011)

Even though Ernie made history I couldn't remember his name.


----------



## CRO (Nov 13, 2011)

You got 27 out of 36 answers correct


----------



## Ickenicke (Nov 13, 2011)

You got 25 out of 36 answers correct

0.76	Yuxuan Wang	Magic Average
1.75	Ernie Pulchny	Master Magic Average
30.58	Yuhui Xu	3x3 Blindfolded
22	Jimmy Coll	3x3 Fewest Moves
10.68	Piotr Tomczyk	3x3 OH Single
22	Istvan Kocza	3x3 Fewest Moves
19/19 53:48	Marcell Endrey	3x3 Multi-blind
7.33	Sam Zhixiao Wang	Clock Average
0.69	Yuxuan Wang	Magic Single
0.96	Vincent Sheu	2x2 Single
1.68	Ernie Pulchny	Master Magic Single

My missed answers!


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Nov 13, 2011)

36/36  24 seconds spare. I first didn't know the WR holder for Magic but I thought it was something like wong so i tried it and it was correct xD


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 13, 2011)

36/36 with 58 seconds left.
Took me while to spell "Anssi"
Pretty easy for me


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 13, 2011)

36/36 with 56 seconds left. I gave up on the harder one because the last names of people like Nipat, Asia and Michal were too hard to spell.


----------



## y235 (Nov 13, 2011)

28/36
i forgot Marxell for multi and the FMC guys, and I have no idea about clock or magic events


----------



## nlCuber22 (Nov 13, 2011)

35/36 on the first one, missed out on Clock single. 
71/100 for the hard one. There were some really easy ones I missed out on, but I don't think I would've made it past 75 anyway. Too many people I've never heard of. Spelling wasn't much of a problem for me though, personally.


----------



## y235 (Nov 13, 2011)

what is the hard one?


----------



## cityzach (Nov 13, 2011)

26/36 

i missed:
square-1 single and average
clock single and average
3x3 BLD
FMC
MBLD
3x3 OH single
5x5 BLD
4x4 BLD


----------



## cubernya (Nov 13, 2011)

I'll be changing the 2x2 single WR shortly.

Edit: It's been changed to 0.69. For those of you looking (since it's not on WCA yet) the answer is Christian Kaserer. No cheating after you've started though!

Also, new PB of 25 seconds for all 34 

Edit2: Wow, just did the all 34 people in 16 seconds


----------



## Thompson (Nov 13, 2011)

24/34


----------



## oranjules (Nov 13, 2011)

29/34, missing OH single, 2x2 single, both magic and clock average.
On the hard one, 29/100 (i missed, among others, both yu, yumu, anthony brooks, macky, anssi, che-ting chu...)
and when i typed "weyer" for sebastian, it also counted philipp  so really 28/100


----------



## y235 (Nov 13, 2011)

oranjules said:


> 29/34, missing OH single, 2x2 single, both magic and clock average.
> On the hard one, 29/100 (i missed, among others, both yu, yumu, anthony brooks, macky, anssi, che-ting chu...)
> and when i typed "weyer" for sebastian, it also counted philipp  so really 28/100


 
what is the hard one?


----------



## CRO (Nov 13, 2011)

I got 30/100 on the hard one..

Spelling :S
If it was names or surnames, I think I would have done much better (60+)


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 13, 2011)

CRO said:


> I got 30/100 on the hard one..
> 
> Spelling :S
> If it was names or surnames, I think I would have done much better (60+)


 
same


----------



## cubernya (Nov 26, 2011)

I just put in Zane's new 23/25 57:48 multi-BLD world record! Congratulations Zane!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 26, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> I just put in Zane's new 23/25 57:48 multi-BLD world record! Congratulations Zane!


 
When did this happen? What competition was this at?


----------



## cubernya (Nov 26, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-Cube-Day-2011&p=674915&viewfull=1#post674915


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 26, 2011)

I got 30/34, but it really should've been 28/34 because I got the Magic stuff when I typed in "Wang" for Clock average.

I didn't get 5BLD, FMC, or Clock single.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 26, 2011)

34/34


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 26, 2011)

Fix the Pyraminx average WR. Odder doesn't have it.

EDIT: "Zane Carey" lol


----------



## cubernya (Nov 26, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Fix the Pyraminx average WR. Odder doesn't have it.
> 
> EDIT: "Zane Carey" lol



Carey Carney same thing

Also, it was nice of me to find out that the pyraminx average was broken


----------



## Cubewarrior (Nov 26, 2011)

i got all of them except that i couldnt figure out zane because it happened just now didn't it? melbourne cube day 2011?


----------



## cubernya (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes. Zane Carney just set his MultiBLD world record at 23/25 in 57:48 at the Melbourne Cube Day 2011. Any further questions about that will be ignored by myself.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Nov 26, 2011)

Okay well that explains that then 27/34 3 of which were Multi BLD and I kept misspelling Halczuk. Otherwise BLD, OH single, and clock.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 26, 2011)

On WR holders I got 30/34. Missed Christian Kaserer, Yuhui Xu, Piotr Tomczyk and Istvan Kocza.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 19, 2011)

Updated with the 6x6 single and average, 4x4 single, and OH single. If anything is wrong just post here or message me


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 19, 2011)

You spelled Zane's last name incorrectly, btw.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 19, 2011)

Oops, fixed it


----------



## jonlin (Dec 19, 2011)

I got wrong:
Clock both
Magic + Master magic both
that's it.
People don't know Zane recently got the MBLD at Melbourne winter 2011? 
Or sq-1?


----------



## cubernya (Dec 19, 2011)

jonlin said:


> I got wrong:
> Clock both
> Magic + Master magic both
> that's it.
> ...



Square 1 has been like that. Zane got MBLD at Melbourne Cube Day (by the way, it's summer there, not winter)


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 19, 2011)

9.53	Michal Plechoss	3x3 OH Single
13.57 Michal Pleskowicz	3x3 OH Average

lol


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Dec 19, 2011)

Missed both FMC's and clocks. =X


----------

